# Feel of Damask label



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with relabeling American Apparel 2001 t shirts with labels that are folded in the middle (so it is two sided) and are 50 denier damask label? Or possibly doing this same thing with some other type of fashion fitted t shirt brand?

Mainly I am wondering how did the label feel? Was it comfortable?

Or can someone point me to someone that is possibly selling shirts like this that I can buy as a sample?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The feel is pretty subjective. 

I used to think Damask had a nice soft/silky kind of feel, but over time, I've grown to hate all woven tags and generally pull them out of the t-shirts I own (or just get t-shirts with printed tags in the neckline)

In general though, damask is one of the softer fabrics.

You can request samples of different labels from woven label makers like Clothing Labels 4 U or Cruz Label.


----------

